# Maru 4x4 - what am I missing . . .?



## Shrot (Dec 24, 2010)

I just got a Maru 4x4 and I'm completely unimpressed with this cube. Maybe it was all the hype about it that set my expectations too high. The outside layers overshoot, the inside layers are clicky as hell and lock up, the stickers came peeling off right out of the box. It's kind of heavy which doesn't bother me. For the price and all the gushing over this thing, I was expecting a lot better cube. Personally I think it's crap. I have a mini qj that solves a lot better.


----------



## Kurbitur (Dec 24, 2010)

it's called breaking in you should try it


----------



## Diniz (Dec 24, 2010)

I feel really sorry that you didn't like..


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 24, 2010)

Did you put the required 2 drops of maru lube in it?


----------



## Shrot (Dec 24, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Did you put the required 2 drops of maru lube in it?


 
Yeah I did some solves with it for awhile, and then lubed it with maru lube. I worked that in for awhile and then did more solves but it still clicks, sticks and locks on the inside layers. I'm going to keep working at it over the holiday weekend and hope it gets better.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 24, 2010)

The frustration is directly proportional to the expectative.

Edit: Now I have something worth in my signature


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 24, 2010)

I hated the maru as well. I think most people just have low expectations out of 4x4's, so when one comes around that's merely decent, they are all like "omg this cube is amaaaaazing"...
Hopefully x-cube 4 will finally change all of this


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 24, 2010)

I thought it was a decent 4x4, if the wide turns didn't lock up every single time no matter how much I tighten it. So far, there seems to be no such thing as a good 4x4 imo.


----------



## Kurbitur (Dec 24, 2010)

Well maru 4x4 is though a hit or miss. I bought a cube that had so much misalignment problems ( 3-10 misalignment in one solve) and then i mailed maru and got a new one and it is alot nicer.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2010)

Shrot said:


> I just got a Maru 4x4 and I'm completely unimpressed with this cube. Maybe it was all the hype about it that set my expectations too high. The outside layers overshoot, the inside layers are clicky as hell and lock up, the stickers came peeling off right out of the box. It's kind of heavy which doesn't bother me. For the price and all the gushing over this thing, I was expecting a lot better cube. Personally I think it's crap. I have a mini qj that solves a lot better.


 
Tighten the tensions.
Lube it.
Break it in.


----------



## splinteh (Dec 24, 2010)

Put in some Jig-A-Loo and loosen the tension just a bit.

Also, this cube is more of a clicky/fast cube like an A5. If you don't like it then too bad.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 24, 2010)

The Maru 4x4 is terrible. It's way over-rated. I'd rather use a Rubik's. My new Mini QJ was better out of the box than my Maru. Even after spending hours breaking it in, adjusting the tension, and making sure the lube was worked in, it was inferior to my QJ in all aspects except middle slice corner cutting. The corner cutting on the inside slices is easy to adjust my cubing style to.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 24, 2010)

My Maru is (nearly) perfect. I tightened it when I got it and it's currently lubed with CRC and Maru lube. 

If you want to see a good Maru check my YT channel


----------



## bobso2 (Dec 24, 2010)

My maru is absolutely amazing

Sometimes a lock up but that is rare, it also NEVER comes
Out of alignment.

I am very happy with it!


----------



## Shrot (Dec 27, 2010)

An update of sorts. My maru locked up, popped and pieces flew everywhere. So I took the remaining pieces apart and sanded down the bumps from the mold, then lubed with crc and maru. It turns a little better now. I'll just keep working with it and see what happens.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 27, 2010)

the maru 4x4 is one of the best you can hope if you can't buy the x-cube 4x4


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 27, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> the maru 4x4 is one of the best you can hope *if you can't buy the x-cube 4x4*


 
How good exactly is the x-cube? Have you used it?


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 27, 2010)

breaking in will help alot mate, you tryed maru lube? works like liquid gold


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 28, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> How good exactly is the x-cube? Have you used it?


 
no no no no no, you're missing my point

what i mena is that if you cannot get the x-cube. the maru is the second best option


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

cubersmith said:


> breaking in will help alot mate, you tryed maru lube? works like liquid gold


 
Liquid gold after melted will cool and harden, dude.


----------



## Faz (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, I don't really like Maru's, except for Dene, and aron's


----------

